# Tiberian Mastiffs



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi folks. Just wondering it there areany tm owners here that would like to share info or pictures.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have TM's but one of my FB friends breeds and shows them...... if you want info on them you can PM me and I can give you her info.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Tibetan Mastiffs.......


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I checked into the breed several years ago. Was told by one breeder that they tended to be quite dominant and most people were unprepared for that and due to their extreme size....unprepared as well. They bark quite a lot and can't be trusted off leash. They will roam and then attack any random stranger who they consider trespassing on their property even if it wasn't their property.


----------



## AKacres (Oct 28, 2013)

Have friends that bought a Tibetian Mastiff pup. Very beautiful dog but VERY very very dominant. The dog would saunter up to anyone, friend or family, and casually take a chomp of your leg or rear end. It was constantly growling at them, warning them it would bite if they did the slightest thing "wrong". Finally it grabbed their 5 yr old son by the back of his head and that was the end of that dog. However, I still think that it could have been a great dog with proper training. They get really big (massive) really fast and that can be intimidating as far as dominance issues. They didn't have any trouble with it roaming off their property. It did shed really heavily. Very beautiful dogs though, quite smart.


----------

